# some one please help



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening,

Hoping someone can help me please? I'm 12 weeks and 3 days, with non id twins, late last night I had a big gush of blood which didnt stop, rang midwife and out of hours Doctor who recommnded I go straight to A and E while on our way and waiting I filled 2 pads full of blood and was a few small clots! after prodding and alot of poking my blood pressure was slightly high, and the bloods they'd taken and a urine sample came back I had slightly raised white blood cells and a water infection. I later went onto the gyny ward and saw another Doctor who did a full internal examination and did a speculum to see if my cervix was open, he said it was closed, and he took a big clot what was in there to analyse, he told me to do 3 big coughs to see if anything leaked from my cervix which it didn't. He analysed the clot and said it was just a blood clot, my bleeding slowed down so I was discharged with some antibiotics for my water infection, and told to go to the EPAU tomorrow to see if my twins are alright   I'm losing my mind, if any one has any advice or help as to what this could be, or has been through a simuliar experience. Any help would be much appreciated thanks X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry, I wish I could tell you what was going on, but it is only the scan tomorrow that will be able to do that. I have heard of women having this and things being ok, so don't give up hope just yet,

Please let me know how it goes, will be thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks emily,

had scan and babies are fine, it's a haemotoma X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent news. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, brilliant xx


----------

